# Rewrite des Hostname bei statischen Seiten



## mdunker (6. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vermutlich ist meine Frage recht einfach zu beantworten, aber ich bin neu im Thema mod_rewrite und bin noch durch die Komplexität erschlagen:

Ich habe eine Domain http://www.abc.de beim meinem Webhoster registriert. Dieser bietet mir jedoch keinen Webspace. Also habe ich die statischen Seiten auf Webspace bei einem der kostenfreien Anbieter gelegt und verweise von meiner http://www.abc.de auf def.webspacehost.de/index.html.
Soweit so gut. Wenn ich nun http://www.abc.de aufrufe wird auch die index.html angezeicht. Wenn ich aber nun auf der index.html eine Link anklicke z.B. zur statischen Seite nochMehrInhalt.html wird im Browser nicht http://www.abc.de/nochMehrInhalt.html angezeigt, sondern def.webspacehost.de/nochMehrInhalt.html. 
Das soll natürlich nicht so sein und ist bestimmt ein gängiges Problem. Trotzdem konnte ich leider kein Beispiel oder Erklärung finden die sich exakt mit dieser Problematik beschäftigt. 

Ist hier jemand so nett und kann mir Beschreiben was genau ich tun muss, um die URL so zu manipulieren das immer nur mein registrierter Domainname zu sehen ist?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus,
Mirco


----------

